# Reason We Could Not Head East For The Rally



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought i would share a little personal achievement with my outback friends. Today I just completed my first 70.3, 1.2 mile swim, 56 mile bike, 13.1 mile run. It was tough and i learned alot. 1. I need to lose some weight!, 2. Wind is not my friend, it was gusting way over 20 mph. 3. For next years race i need to put in alot more training hours.

That being said, It was a small race, only 200 people held in Mattoon, Il. It was all cornfields which made the bike difficult. I had to use alot more energy which made the run miserable.

But yes I am glad I did it and experienced it. We were disappointed to not get out camping as much with some of the training I had to do. We are looking forward to seeing some of u next year. I hope to set my camping schedule around some triathalons. I am really hooked.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats Mike - great job!!*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mike said:


> I thought i would share a little personal achievement with my outback friends. Today I just completed my first 70.3, 1.2 mile swim, 56 mile bike, 13.1 mile run. It was tough and i learned alot. 1. I need to lose some weight!, 2. Wind is not my friend, it was gusting way over 20 mph. 3. For next years race i need to put in alot more training hours.
> 
> That being said, It was a small race, only 200 people held in Mattoon, Il. It was all cornfields which made the bike difficult. I had to use alot more energy which made the run miserable.
> 
> But yes I am glad I did it and experienced it. We were disappointed to not get out camping as much with some of the training I had to do. We are looking forward to seeing some of u next year. I hope to set my camping schedule around some triathalons. I am really hooked.


Congrats!!

i know there are some other outbacker triathletes........ sydmeg1012 does them, i am sure there are others...... maybe a triathlon rally weekend???


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive, Mike! Congratulations.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Great accomplishment Mike. We missed ya guys, but hey I hear there will be one again next year.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

That's awesome Mike. I know you will get to were you want to be.

kevin


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike - congrats!! I can appreciate those cornfield rides where there is no break from pedaling or the wind! I've got a hilly 70.3 this coming Sunday in Muskoka (north of Toronto, Canada). While the uphills will be tough, at least there is some recovery time on the downhills!

Congrats again - I'm all for an OB / Tri rally someday!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I will start looking for some tris to do as rally. HIM steelhead is on my radar for next year that could be a possibility. Also H20 sprayer got into tris this year. Earlier in the year we went down to St. Augustine for a get together with some outbackers and others. I did a sprint down there that was awesome and well run. Thats another. Also CaNy Camper good look with the 70.3 keep on keeping on.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats








That is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Great job, Mike.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dang thats incredible Mike! You da man!

About a week ago they had a run up to Pikes Peak. Here is a little paragraph about the run:

The Pikes Peak Ascent® and Pikes Peak Marathon® will redefine what you call running. Sure, they start out like a lot of races on Any Street, USA. But your first left turn will have you turning in the direction of up! During the next 10 miles, as you gain almost 6,000 vertical feet, your legs, lungs, heart and mind will be worn to a ragged nothingness. But it won't be until your last three miles, with still over 2,000' of vertical to go, that you will realize where the Marathon got its moniker-America's Ultimate Challenge.

Here is the link: http://www.pikespeakmarathon.org/

Just thought Id throw this nasty run out there for ya if you ever come to Colorado. Its supposed to be a killer! lol

I respect ya!
Carey


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Diddo on the RESPECT! I have the utmost for anyone that can put themselves through that kind of torture and enjoy it...







cheers!


----------

